# Which one for the hound?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So Abigail needs a new collar. Pretty badly. She wears a plain ol' solid purple martingale collar right now. I love purple on her, it's "her color" lol. 

I'm going to order her a new one, but I cannot for the life of me choose a fabric/pattern :-X


So, which one do you like to go on this colorful creature?

This is her today, you can't tell but her collar is startin to get dirty and crummy. She's had it for at least a year. But I really do love her in purple 











#1:









#2:









#3:









#4:









#5:









#6:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like the first one best, but it might get dingy fast and you'll end up washing it every week. My second choice would be #2


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I ordered a few collars of this seller and LOVE love love them.

Victorian Purple 1 1/2 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay

Purple Splash 2 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay

Purple Vine 1 1/2 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay

Euro Purple 1 1/2 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay

And since you like purple I put a few purple ones they offer above! These are very nice quality martingales  Out of the ones you posted I like #2 the best.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I like the first one best, but it might get dingy fast and you'll end up washing it every week. My second choice would be #2




That was my big concern too.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> I ordered a few collars of this seller and LOVE love love them.
> 
> Victorian Purple 1 1/2 Inch Martingale Dog Collar | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've looked at those too, but they don't do it for me


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love #6!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I also think magenta would look good on her, but have not really seen any that i can remember.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I say collar one but I agree that it might get dirty pretty quickly. So I would go with collar five.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

My vote goes to collar #3!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I think collar one would really suit her coat the best......you could always just use the nice one for her dress up collar


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I voted for collar 6 because I really like the mix of colors.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Collar one is out, though I do think it's beautiful, I want something a little more durable in terms of getting dirty and it not showing immediately


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, adding these two to the selection:

This one, as long as they can just use the purple fabric with the squares, I don't like the wavey fabric and don't like how it looks with two diff fabrics on one collar...











And this one:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I voted for #3. I do like #1, but believe you me, if Abigail is anything like Mollie, it will be ruined in a matter of days.
Now, so you know, I never use to like purple. No reason why, it just never occurred to me to get Mollie a purple collar. Until, that is, (lauren43) made some collars for Mol as part of her Secret Santa gift.
And, I discovered, purple is Mollie's colour, just like Abi, - I should add that Mol is the same colouring as Abi, black, brown and speckled grey.

This is the collar Lauren made, and I absolutely adore it on Mol. 

















Sorry about the size of the pic's, I screwed it up somehow, but you'll get the idea.
Anyway, just another option.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That is pretty too, but I think I am in love with that last one I posted, the purple with gold LOL.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i like #1 and #2 but i'm leaning more towards #2.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like this one best


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I vote collar #6! It's the purtiest of them all...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I like #2, very cute pattern on it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

purple and gold. Or send it my way.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well, I htink I'm gonna order her a lupine one. Just caue I can't justify spending forty bucks on a collar


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, she'll be getting one of these two, much more affordable and I know they hold up!


----------

